
David Cameron's Panama Papers Show How Little Offshore Tax Dodging Is Going On - cpncrunch
http://www.forbes.com/sites/timworstall/2016/04/10/david-camerons-panama-papers-show-how-little-offshore-tax-dodging-is-going-on/#24ea90c2a0de
======
WalterSear
This is article is based around an offensively disingenuous straw man.

 _" Mossack Fonseca kept its clients largely on the right side of the law.
Indeed, that’s entirely the point."_

[http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2016/04/panama-p...](http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2016/04/panama-
papers-crimes/477156/)

~~~
cpncrunch
No, the article is based entirely around the _fact_ that Cameron did pay all
the tax he should have paid.

That single paragraph you mention is just an opinion of the author (and one I
would also disagree with). I don't think the leak shows one way or the other
whether anything illegal was happening. It looks like the Icelandic PM might
have been doing something dubious.

